# Attitude- April. New offers!!!!!?



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey there, i've been in search for some seeds and today i came across the offer on attitude. I saw Emerald Triangle in particulars and they have good strains. Has anyone had any experience with them?? What do you guys think?? One thing that stook out however was that regular seem to be more $$? Or am i wrong?? 

_The Doctor?


----------

